# Termine von der Homepage in den Outlook Kalender



## gmollygreen (22. März 2004)

Hallo Teilnehmer des Forum.

Ich habe, bevor ich dieses getextet habe, den Forum durchsucht und dazu keine Hilfestellung gefunden.
Idee:
Ich habe eine Homepage, auf der verschiedene Sports-Events beschrieben werden. Mein Gedanke ist der, der Besucher klickt einen LINK an und schon erhält dieser die Möglichkeit dieses in einem Kalender wie Outlook zu importieren.
Ich denke genau an die selbe Möglichkeit, als wenn jemand auf den Mail-Button klickt und dann sich Outlook E-Mail öffnet und dann diese Mail zu schreiben.

Derweil habe ich meine Seiten alle mit *.shtml konfiguriert. Mein Server (bei GMX) unterstüzt kein sql, dass heisst für mich, alles muss vorher generiert werden.

Hat da jemand eine Idee oder Hilfestellung? 

Ach ja, ich habe mich für diese Kategorie gewählt, weil ich mit Frontpage arbeite.

Dank im voraus
Johann


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. März 2004)

Ein Tipp, der evtl. Hilfreich ist:

Du solltest Dir mal Ebay angucken, weil dort diese Funktion für Ausktionstermine genutzt wird.

Unter Umständen lässt sich von dort etwas abgucken.

Vom Prinzip muss der in Outllok exportierte Termin in die Webseite eingebunden werden und wenn Outlook auf dem Zielsystem installiert ist, sollte die Einbindung "automatisch" erfolgen.


----------



## gmollygreen (22. März 2004)

Hallo Thomas, 
ich werde mal schauen, ob ich dort etwas abgucken kann. Nur, was ich dann erhalte?
Danke 
Johann



> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Ein Tipp, der evtl. Hilfreich ist:
> 
> Du solltest Dir mal Ebay angucken, weil dort diese Funktion für Ausktionstermine genutzt wird.
> ...


----------

